
Watch me control my Tesla with Amazon Echo - 0xmohit
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/27/how-i-hacked-my-tesla-with-amazon-echo/
======
beamatronic
"Our friends at Tesla should work with the burgeoning developer community to
open a fully supported and safe public API."

Wholeheartedly agree! with some caveats/concerns.

Are there any API calls that will not function while the car is in motion,
such as "open the falcon doors"?

My other concern is even with two-factor authentication, say you are driving
and your phone starts getting spammed with authentication requests from
someone trying to use your account/api key - that could be quite distracting.

